# Reef Equiiment



## omidreef (Jan 20, 2017)

I have these items brand new for sale, please contact me if interested: 
- Reef LED (PopularGrow) $80
- Pump Sicce Syncra 2.0 568 gph $80
- CustomCaddy 40 Innovative Marine Media Basket $20
- Jebao DP-4 dosing pump $90
- (used) Hydor Auto Top Off with pump, $70
- Pump Eheim compact 2000, $50


----------

